# EXTREMELY DARK LINES 12dpo=Multiples?



## Ely27

SO, I have been going through pics to try to help people out and I am noticing that alot of the 12dpo tests are very light. mine have been extremely dark. have only taken 2 and the 1st was on 12dpo (one on 12dpo and one on 13dpo) because i thought i was out this month. I know no one can answer this and i will know when i see a doc but just outta curiousity and wanting input, are there any DARK 12dpo/13dpo tests out there??? Or is it possible its multiples? Anyone have dark 12dpo/13dpo tests and end up preggy with multiples?
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 9-13-12 at 2.49 PM.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 68


----------



## Cabbage

My HPT's weren't that dark at all - for the longest time I had to hold them at an angle, in a certain light to see the line! :wacko: I got a faint line at 10DPO and it stayed faint until about 14DPO, then it became a normal line that anyone could see. The line was definitely darker with my singleton pregnancy last year, which was weird.
I had no idea I was pregnant with twins. Not an inkling. In hindsight, the ONLY sign I had was a red bleed at 14DPO and I thought it was my period. 
Good luck with your pregnancy! Hope it's a happy and healthy one!:flower:


----------



## Armywife

I had dark positives very early and my hcg levels were sky high, much more so than with my singletons. I have known ladies with dark 9dpo tests who just have 1 baby but It's always a possibility. Good luck, no matter how many you're cooking xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi - my singletons were light positives from 9dpo and dark by 12dpo. My twins were light at 7/8dpo and dark by 11dpo. It's impossible to tell from line strength alone hun. At this early stage twins and singles tend to churn out similar levels of hcg, with twins maybe showing positive earlier than singletons, but not necessarily darker.

Progesterone levels tend to be far more telling, but here in the UK they don't routinely test for that. Good luck with your pregnancy either way xx


----------



## drsquid

my twins were super faint at 11dpo and then darker but not as dark as yours at 13dpo. so who knows


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Nope I had really really faint lines for about six weeks into my twin pregnancy but I had super dark lines from three days before the missed period with my singleton.


----------



## DragonflyWing

These were my tests at 10, 11, and 12dpo. Congratulations on your pregnancy :)
 



Attached Files:







photobucket-6274-1339268538908.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 44


----------



## hopingforit

I took some Wondfo tests from 9-13 DPO and they got really dark after like 11DPO but my FRER at 12 DPO was pretty faint. I thought it would just pop up with a bold line and it didn't. I don't really think the darkness of lines relates to the number of babies.

Congrats on your pregnancy. H&H 9 months!!


----------



## san fran shan

My line was really light at 11 dpo. I went and bought a pack of digital tests after the faint line so there was nothing to interpret. 

Congrats on your BFP!!


----------



## Ely27

Thank all of you ladies very much for your happy wishes, congrats, and input! I assumed theres no way to tell by the test alone but since I dont know anyone with twins or triplets, i thought it wouldnt hurt to see how everyones tests came out. But thank you all very much and congrats to you all as well! Im definitely happy whether it one, 2, or 3! lol.


----------

